# eclipse het tremper X tremper



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

would a tremper het X tremper produce raptors?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you need both animals to be carrying a recesive trait, either expressing it visualy as in your eclipse het albino ,or being heterozygous for the trait. so if your eclipse is het tremper but your tremper is not het eclipse then all you'll get at best is trempers 100% het eclipse

you can expect from eclipse het tremper x tremper
50% tremper het eclipse
50% normal het eclipse

if your tremper is het eclipse you can expect
25% normal het eclipse
25% normal eclipse
25% tremper het eclipse
25% tremper eclipse


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

oh yeah forgot eclipse was a recessive gene, so is a tremper albino eclipse a raptor?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

a RAPTOR is a 
Ruby eyed . Albino . Patternless . Tremper . ORange
the patternless part is also a combination of stripe and reverse stripe canceling each other out. 
to get RAPTORs you need to have either APTOR het RAPTORS or RAPTORS realy. as getting them from het RAPTOR albinos is a real long shot, raptors from hets are odds around one babie in 132 eggs


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

herp boy said:


> oh yeah forgot eclipse was a recessive gene, so is a tremper albino eclipse a raptor?


No, a Tremper eclipse is a Tremper eclipse.

To be a RAPTOR it needs to be:

Homozygous recessive Eclipse
Homozygous recessive Tremper albino
Reverse Stripe (this may be a homozygous recessive)
Patternless (This is either selective breeding of Reverse Stripe OR due to het/homozygous codominant Hypo)
Selectively bred Tangerine.

There's a fair number of "RAPTOR" and "APTOR" animals out there that just plain don't meet the definitions - they don't have the selective breeding in place even if their parents were APTOR/RAPTOR.


----------

